# My FNA results



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

They finally came in today but are inconclusive. Here's the report.

Diagnosis: left thyroid FNA: Deferred. No thyroid cells identified. See comment.

Microscopic Description: The cytoconcentrates are devoid of any follicular cells, macrophages or appreciable colloid. Rare fibrous fragments are present. The cell block sections A & B are also acellular.

Comments: This thyroid nodule did not yeild any diagnostic material. Suggest repeat FNA if clinically indicated.

Now what?? I don't want another FNA, I just want it out.

Opinions?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> They finally came in today but are inconclusive. Here's the report.
> 
> Diagnosis: left thyroid FNA: Deferred. No thyroid cells identified. See comment.
> 
> ...


It could be Reidel's! http://www.histopathology-india.net/riedel's_thyroiditis.htm

Acellular is suspicious for malignancy! http://books.google.com/books?id=rX...6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q=thyroid, acellular&f=false

I would want it out. What does your doc say?


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

The ENT's partner called me b/c the ENT is on vacation, just like my absent endo! I can't get any answers.

The doc's partner told me that we could repeat the biopsy in a few weeks but the doc will call me when he gets back to discuss my options. It was a very brief conversation and I asked him if I can come to pick up a copy for myself. No way was I going to just go by what he said! I have the copy here now so I can see the other stuff on there. He just told me that it wasn't conclusive and that there weren't enough cells to make a diagnosis.

I'm going to look up your links now.

The ENT had told me a while ago that if it came back inconclusive that we could watch it or if I absolutely couldn't sleep at night then he would take out the left lobe.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> The ENT's partner called me b/c the ENT is on vacation, just like my absent endo! I can't get any answers.
> 
> The doc's partner told me that we could repeat the biopsy in a few weeks but the doc will call me when he gets back to discuss my options. It was a very brief conversation and I asked him if I can come to pick up a copy for myself. No way was I going to just go by what he said! I have the copy here now so I can see the other stuff on there. He just told me that it wasn't conclusive and that there weren't enough cells to make a diagnosis.
> 
> ...


Well; we will just have to wait for the ENT to come back on board. It is summer and vacations are important. At least he has a partner covering for him.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I just read they Reidel's page. That is really interesting!

Yeah, I definitely want it out. But I know he will only take half, and not the whole thyroid.

I'm going to call my family doc tomorrow to see about my TSI results and see if I can get his input on this too.

On this report, there is a "photomicrograph of specimen 1: left thyoroid, fibrous fragment". I guess it's a pic of it, but it just looks like a squiggly line to me.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

> Rare fibrous fragments are present


Since I've never had a FNA before, can someone who has tell me if it's normal to have fibrous fragments in it? I mean, is there any fibrous tissue anywhere in the neck or thyroid?
I'm wondering what other people have had as results.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> I just read they Reidel's page. That is really interesting!
> 
> Yeah, I definitely want it out. But I know he will only take half, and not the whole thyroid.
> 
> ...


You know I am anxious to hear of your 
TSI results.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm not sure what the fibrous fragment could mean. That's interesting. I do know that what your results mean is that they didn't get a good sample when they did your FNA. That totally stinks. Something needs to be done. Either you need another FNA or they do need to take that lobe out. They did a poor job on your FNA and there could be something going on that they don't know about because they didn't get a good enough sample. My Endo agreed to send me to a surgeon because my FNA was inconclusive and I told him that I wasn't sleeping because of it. Mine turned out to be precancerous after TT! Don't just sit by and let things take their course. Take charge of your healthcare!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> Since I've never had a FNA before, can someone who has tell me if it's normal to have fibrous fragments in it? I mean, is there any fibrous tissue anywhere in the neck or thyroid?
> I'm wondering what other people have had as results.


What I read in the "Path Guy" is that it is not normal. Fibrous tissue confined to the thyroid is probably Hashimoto's and if not confined to the thyroid gland but has spread beyond, that should be considered suspicious for Reidel's.

Here is a quote and a link to the Path Guy.........

The unusual "fibrosing variant" features more fibrosis, more scar contraction, and less of everything else. Unlike Riedel's, it stays within the gland.

http://www.pathguy.com/lectures/thyroid.htm


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'm going to ask the ENT about it when he calls next week. I'm going to look more info up too.

The endo called today, he's back from vacation and wants me to start on Armor 15 mgs (I think that's 1/4 grain) every other day. And he wants me to come back to him in 8 weeks.

No TSI results yet.

I can't wait for a definitive diagnosis, treatment and to finally start to feel better.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Make sure you ask what he plans to do since they didn't get a good sample on your FNA!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm going to ask the ENT about it when he calls next week. I'm going to look more info up too.
> 
> The endo called today, he's back from vacation and wants me to start on Armor 15 mgs (I think that's 1/4 grain) every other day. And he wants me to come back to him in 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


Oh, me. One would think he would wait on the thyroxine replacement to see what the results are for the TSI.

The one good thing is he does know how to Rx Armour. I am impressed w/ that.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Andros:
The endo doesn't know I got the TSI test. His nurse pract. wrote it on the slip for the next batch of lab work to be done at the end of 8 weeks. She only put it on b/c I insisted. The endo is insistant that I have Hashi's and that the anxiety I have is from myself. His nurse pract mentioned lexapro again.
I got my family doc to write a slip for the TSI and he will get the results first.



> The one good thing is he does know how to Rx Armour. I am impressed w/ that.


 He's doing something right? That's encouraging. Is there somewhere that explains how to dose Armor? Or what I should expect with it?

I woke up frequently during the night again, and had some weird inner vibrations again in my stomach/chest this morning. I also have some anxious feelings again. Could I have adrenal issues too? Before I knew there was a thyroid issue, I googled my symptoms and it came up adreanal fatigue.

hillaryedrn: I'm very curious as to what the ENT will say about it. I'm hoping he doesn't want to repeat the biopsy. I'm going to ask him about the fibrous substance in relation to Hashi's or Reidel's.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

The ENT just called and he said that he thinks we can just watch the nodule. Ugh! He said he sees no reason to take half the thyroid out.

I asked him about the fibrous tissue and he said that it's most likely fibrous scar tissue from the Hashimoto's destroying the thyroid. He thinks that the nodule is smaller than they originally thought and he is fine watching it. I asked him specifically about Ridel's and he doesn't think it's a big deal.

I have an appointment with another surgeon on Thursday for his opinion. I'm trying not to get discouraged here.

Still waiting for the doctor to call with TSI results.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

McKenna said:


> The ENT just called and he said that he thinks we can just watch the nodule. Ugh! He said he sees no reason to take half the thyroid out.
> 
> I asked him about the fibrous tissue and he said that it's most likely fibrous scar tissue from the Hashimoto's destroying the thyroid. He thinks that the nodule is smaller than they originally thought and he is fine watching it. I asked him specifically about Ridel's and he doesn't think it's a big deal.
> 
> ...


Be direct with the next surgeon and tell him your want a TT Show him your labs results and explain all you have already been through and ask him if he will remove it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> The ENT just called and he said that he thinks we can just watch the nodule. Ugh! He said he sees no reason to take half the thyroid out.
> 
> I asked him about the fibrous tissue and he said that it's most likely fibrous scar tissue from the Hashimoto's destroying the thyroid. He thinks that the nodule is smaller than they originally thought and he is fine watching it. I asked him specifically about Ridel's and he doesn't think it's a big deal.
> 
> ...


Don't get discouraged and I am glad you have an appt. w/ the surgeon for an opinion.

Do you think they "really" ran the TSI?? You see, if you have TSI, you probably should not be on any thyroxine replacement at this time if you are in hyper state. That is what worries me. It can make you more anxious (hyper.)


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, I do think they ran it.
I got the slip and went to an independent lab to have it drawn. I never get blood drawn in the doctor's offices. My family doc ordered the lab for me, not the endo. The endo doesn't want to see me until 8 weeks are up.

I'm going to call them again to see about the results.

I'm dead tired the past few days, not a lot of anxiety, just some minor pangs here and there. Some depression, killer headaches, though. Muscle tightness in my shoulders especially.



> Be direct with the next surgeon and tell him your want a TT Show him your labs results and explain all you have already been through and ask him if he will remove it.


I was reading online about TT and there were a lot of people telling others to not do it. But I can't find any information on why....I mean if it's dying anyway why keep it in there to cause more problems?


----------



## AngieG (Jul 5, 2010)

I just wanted to pop in here and tell you I've been thinking about you, and I hope the anxiety stuff goes away soon. (((hugs))) Let me ask, do you have certain times of day, or certain circumstances where the anxiety is stronger?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> Yes, I do think they ran it.
> I got the slip and went to an independent lab to have it drawn. I never get blood drawn in the doctor's offices. My family doc ordered the lab for me, not the endo. The endo doesn't want to see me until 8 weeks are up.
> 
> I'm going to call them again to see about the results.
> ...


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa; {{{{McKenna}}}}


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

McKenna: Sorry to hear that you continue to not have all of your questions completely answered while you continue to experience symptoms.

Have you had a full thyoid panel done anytime recently by either your endo or your own doctor? Perhaps when you see this surgeon for a 2nd opinion you can ask if these labs could be drawn (TSI, free T3, free T4, antibody tests for Hashi's--unless you had those done recently). I believe it is needful to hold off on taking Armour thyroid before doing blood tests so the meds don't skew the results.

I have many similar questions about my daughter's thyroid issues, but we have to wait until she is discharged from her eating disorders inpatient program. I do not think she has any nodules. I believe she was tested for Hashi's antibodies, but I just don't know if it was confirmed. We know she already has Grave's, and she still apparently has significant thyroid tissue left after RAI 3 years ago.

You are researching and gathering all of the questions you need answered so that you can sleep at night and resolve your symptoms. Good for you that you thought of going for a 2nd opinion right away, and don't let anyone tell you otherwise!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

McKenna said:


> I was reading online about TT and there were a lot of people telling others to not do it. But I can't find any information on why....I mean if it's dying anyway why keep it in there to cause more problems?


Been there done that wish I had done it sooner.

You have been told and tested positive that you have hashitoxicosis - now you have a failed FNA. Your symptoms go back and forth between hyer and hypo - do you feel you would be better or worse off with or without a thyroid that is dying off? It really comes down to you decision NOT a ENT doctor's.

I was lucky that my hyper symptoms due to my thyroid being destroyed were mostly controlled by the anti thyroid meds but monthly lab's and dose adjustments were a royal pain in the a$$.

I had severe muscle pains the entire time and honestly do not know if it was from the thyroid destruction or the anti thyroid medications.


----------

